# Lee Auto Breech Lock loader and bullet feeder



## Schuetze1 (5 mo ago)

Hi.

I have been using a Lee Auto Breech Loader for my 9mm ammo for a long time. I load the bullets by hand but now I installed a bullet feeder to make life easier. So I thought. When I drop a bullet onto the pan it flips over and is laying there. What can I do?

Is anybody here using the same setup and knows a way to solve this problem?

I would appreciate any help.


----------

